# Web Development > ASP.NET how to use AJAX in ASP.NET application

## dejina

Hello,

Can some body tell me how to use AJAX in our ASP.NET application with xml:http request?Plz Answer,

I am eagerly waiting,
Thanks

----------


## hari.nattuva

Hi,

In .net 2003 we have no special features for using AJAX in asp.net we must write the AJAX code in html code, but when it comes to 2005 we have special library called Atlas dot net we can download it from the msdn. It will comes with one library and two or more controls that controls supports asychronous communcation it will provide all AJAX features if you want implementaion for 2003 i will send it to u.......

Regards,
hari prasad

----------


## WAQAR_BHATTI

Install asp.net AJAX tool kit, and then make new project AJAX enabled web site. it will provide all necessory features of ajax

----------


## peeyush_jain

Hi friend, Its very easy to use AJAX in asp.net , for that you need to first download ajax extension and then ajax control tool kit. 

Let me know if you have facing any issue.

----------


## B.ragothaman

look for installing advanced framework.... tat ll enable a few controls... search msn live for tutorials to ise it....

----------


## raghulvarma

These are the steps to be followed
Step 1 :Big Grin: ownload the DLL 
Step 2:Add the reference of that dll in ur webapplication
Step 3:Go to webconfig then add the tagprefix inside the  tag
Step 4:Now in ur inline coding u would be able to get the tags that are required.

----------


## Ketanparekh

Hi guys n gals,
Its Inbuilt in Vs2008 Download it.

----------

